# Rober Gracie Taking the Back!



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 11, 2007)

http://grapplemaster.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=135


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice short video, Thank you as always.


----------



## Jai (Nov 11, 2007)

I loved it. Thank you very much for sharing.


----------

